# How can I get the crank shaft pully on?



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Used to be a time where you just pulled the pulley. And slipped it back on. Lining the keyhole up.

Now there's a pump involved?


----------



## Karlrebeck (Dec 1, 2019)

It’s on a 2012 I thought it would have just slid right in, but I read some where on the form that the hexagonal oil pump part that goes around the crank pully falls down


----------



## Karlrebeck (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Randomname (Jun 22, 2021)

Did you resolve this? If so, how? I'm having the same issue and it's mind boggling


----------



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

Just did it this weekend. Slide it up with a screwdriver. It will slowly descend back down but slip on pulley before it goes too low. Make sure you have an accurate torque wrench when putting on bolt. Apparently mine wasn’t and I sheared off bolt inside crankshaft when going the additional 60 degrees. Only made it to 32


----------

